# Ich packe mir in meinem Cataclysm Koffer...



## Shelung (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies .

In diesem beitrag darf Jeder 1ne sache posten die er in den cataclysm koffer packen wird. Dabei geht es aber nicht um t10 oder ähnliches sondern allerhand nützliche dinge die man brauchen könnte.
Aber es muss sie auch geben.

Jeder der möchte darf ein teil posten aber versucht nicht alles doppelt und dreifach zu posten. Dazu vieleicht auch ein kleiner satz.

Für den Anfang poste ich mal 2-3 dinge damit ihr ein Beispiel habt.

In meinen Cataclysm koffer packe ich: Einen Fallschirm, den sollte ich vom himmel fallen so lande ich bestimmt in ragnaros armen.
 	Murleberöl (schwimmtempotrank), damit ich auch im größtem becken ans ziel komme.


Nun seid ihr dran. Was würdet ihr den so in euren notfall koffer packen.


----------



## Barkyo (10. Oktober 2010)

das kernhundwelpenpet vom authenticator damit er auch weiterhin brav auf meine chars aufpasst
und ne angel damit mir nich zu langweilich wird


----------



## Magicious (10. Oktober 2010)

ich frag mich echt, wann auch der letzte geschnallt hat, dass es nen unterwassermount geben wird...

und ich werd versuchen endlich den Frostbrutbezwinger zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Shelung (10. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal was bringt dir ein unterwasser mount wen man durchs brachland reist? und durch en kleinen see muss^^.

zweitens was hat der frostbrutbezwinger mit nützlichen dingen für den cataclysm koffer zu tun.

Antwort brauchste nicht geben soll keine diskussion werden.


----------



## Squidd (10. Oktober 2010)

Haufenweise Erbstücke für meinen Goblin


----------



## Yiraja (10. Oktober 2010)

ne kamera für meinen rundflug durch azeroth^^


----------



## ra.so (10. Oktober 2010)

Magicious schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt, wann auch der letzte geschnallt hat, dass es nen unterwassermount geben wird...



...das man allerdings nur in Vashj'ir benutzen kann. Siehe http://cataclysm.buffed.de/?s=75207


----------



## Parcibal (10. Oktober 2010)

ich packe in meinen koffer ein paar nagrand kirschen, damit man nich so schnell ertrinkt


----------



## Xerodes (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich packe in meinen Cataclysm-Koffer eine Menge Gold um mir die nötigen Sachen für das skillen meiner Berufe zu bezahlen!


----------



## Schlamm (10. Oktober 2010)

In meinen Koffer kommen ein par gute Freunde, alleine ist alles nur halb so lustig


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Oktober 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Antwort brauchste nicht geben soll keine diskussion werden.



hmm ob das die Mods gerne lesen?


Ich packe 4000 Gerechtigkeitspunkte und mein Gold ein


----------



## TheStormrider (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich packe besonders große und leere Koffer ein, damit ich viele neue Sachen in Cataclysm einpacken kann.


----------



## AlphaChris (10. Oktober 2010)

spitzhacke und kürschnermesser oder direkt das ingi teil wo alles drin ist, für die neuen erze und leder


----------



## sensêij1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

ich pack meine Spitzthacke ein für BB und ne menge Zeit für Archo


----------



## madmurdock (10. Oktober 2010)

Parcibal schrieb:


> ich packe in meinen koffer ein paar nagrand kirschen, damit man nich so schnell ertrinkt



<3 Die rulen!

Für meine Ingi Pro Chars gibts aber dann natürlich http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=10506 !


----------



## tsurugu (10. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich nur jede Menge Gold


----------



## wildrazor09 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich packe in meinen Cataclysm Koffer ein gnomisches Armeemesser, Saronitbomben, Fallschirm, schwere Froststoffverbände, Gold und abentuerlaune/Weltuntergangstimmung


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (10. Oktober 2010)

lust zum spielen, ne menge gold und meine reisetoilette...

weil nie isn klo in der nähe wenn man eins braucht


----------



## Andoral1990 (10. Oktober 2010)

Meine roten Gummistiefel... Soll ja ziemlich nass werden


----------



## std123 (10. Oktober 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> <3 Die rulen!
> 
> Für meine Ingi Pro Chars gibts aber dann natürlich http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=10506 !



für alle anderen gibs http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44050


----------



## Tionn (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich packe in mein Cataclysm Koffer ein 99 Jahre alten Portwein, manchmal ist es besser nicht nüchtern zu sein.


----------



## Deis (10. Oktober 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Antwort brauchste nicht geben soll keine diskussion werden.



Wer eine Frage stellt, muss damit rechnen, dass er Antwort bekommt.

Ich nehme einen Lustigen Spaßstein mit.
Warum? Weil ich es kann und will.


----------



## Blizzflex (10. Oktober 2010)

mein Feuerstuhl ich liebe mein chopper


----------



## fl01 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich packe in meinen Cataclysm Koffer ein Feuerwehranzug. Cataclysm soll ja feurig werden


----------



## Grushdak (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich packe meinen Koffer mit derartigen Topics und stelle sie zum Sperrmüll.


----------



## Maladin (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich packe diesen Thread in meinen Koffer und ziehe mit ihm zu den Forenspielen.


----------



## TheStormrider (10. Oktober 2010)

Maladin packt ihren Koffer in den Abstellraum, damit niemand sieht was drinnen ist. 

Natürlich packe ich auch meine leichte Feder mit ein. Man weiß nie wo sich der nächste Abgrund auftut.


----------



## MoccaCafee (10. Oktober 2010)

gute und schlechte erinnnerungen an die alte zeit


----------



## peppa90 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich packe in meinen Koffer mein PvP Equip, damit ich ordentlich Allys hauen kann wenn alle in den Startgebieten am Questen sind. 
Außerdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um wegzulaufen, wenn die 5000 Allys wütend werden und mich verfolgen.


----------



## WackoJacko (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich packe mir ein jede Menge Motivation meinen Beruf zu skillen und auch zu farmen.


----------



## Sylpho (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich pack in meinen Koffer so viele Heil Tränke wie möglich, weil meine Dämonen durch ihr bekloptes Idioten-Rennen bestimmt wieder haufenweise Masspulls verursachen die ich ausbaden darf xD


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

In meinen Cataclysm koffer packe ich den Kessel des erheblichen Feuerschutzes


----------



## Russelkurt (19. Oktober 2010)

ich pack in meinen koffer meinen fliegenden teppich, meinen netherdrachen, meinen blaudrachen und meine 3 chars, die zu den reittieren gehören und werd mir erstmal ne fluglizenz holen und die welt erkunden. außerdem packe ich noch einen sunblocker gegen sonnenbrand und ein stück seife gegen hordler ein (kleiner scherz, nicht persönlich nehmen  ). und dann packe ich noch meinen ruhestein ein, weil dala ja keine portale mehr hat.


----------

